# Mobile, AL Young Black Male - Euth 7/16 or 17!



## Dirisha (Nov 20, 2011)

This young man is in real trouble. Tomorrow 7/19 may be his last day. They have listed him as part chow because of a couple of dark spots on his tongue, but a better photo shows that he's a lovely GSD. 

*DARK RAI - ID#A045348*

My name is DARK RAI.

I am a male, black Chow Chow and German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 1 year and 6 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Jul 11, 2012.

For more information about this animal, call:
Mobile County Animal Shelter at (251) 574-3230
*Ask for information about animal ID number A045348*

MobileCountyAnimals.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dirisha - have you contacted any of the southern rescues? Southern Cross? There are a couple more in GA. Not sure what is in AL.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Doesn't look like he's listed any longer on their website. Does anyone know if he is still available?


----------

